

The end of an era: Steve Jobs's greatest Macworld video hits, 1998-2008  - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/01/01/steve-jobs-greatest-macworld-video-hits-1998-2008?source=nlt_weekly

======
ilamont
It's an interesting collection of videos. The guy is a master showman -- he
can make even the most mundane hardware feature -- even the product packaging
-- seem utterly cool, innovative and desirable. And even though his appearance
changed (compare 1998 with 2004), his enthusiasm never flagged. I hope he
still makes an appearance at the Apple WWDC this year.

